

Google Voice for Android, now with Ice Cream Sandwich voicemail integration - bond
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.pt/2012/03/google-voice-for-android-now-with-ice.html

======
xpose2000
Cool feature addition, but few of us even have Android 4.0 on our phones. I'd
be lucky if the HTC Thunderbolt has it in 2012.

------
bsphil
Another reason to be disappointed in carriers for dragging their feet on OS
upgrades.

